# [Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Peripherie: Mäuse, Mauspads, Tastaturen und Headsets im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Peripherie: Mäuse, Mauspads, Tastaturen und Headsets im Test*

						Gaming-Peripherie aus dem Hause Razer ist kultig, trägt den Namen von Schlangen, Spinnen, Insekten oder Meerestieren und wird von Spielern sehr geschätzt. Wir testen für Sie die populärste Razer Gaming-Hardware, geben Kauftipps und präsentieren Ihnen interessante Informationen zu Razers Mäusen, Mauspads, Tastaturen und Headsets.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Razer Gaming-Peripherie: Mäuse, Mauspads, Tastaturen und Headsets im Test*


----------

